# suenosderosas' journal



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

I've posted here on and off for a few months so I've decided to start a journal. 

Most of you probably don't know, but this May I had a little "accident" and ended up having to have knee surgery. I've been in PT three times a week since July and I have about three more weeks to go. Getting there...finally! I actually got permission from my therapist (Jon) to ride last week, even though I've been riding since the beginning of October...

So this will be my journal about my knee, horses, school, and life in general.


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 1, 2008*

I can't believe it's December already, this year has gone by fast. Before I know it, I'll be graduating high school and going to college. So scary. :-|

Today is the first day of rifle season so I'm not turning the horses out. I can see four hunters from my living room and I'm not taking any chances of someone mistaking one of the chestnut horses for a deer...

Other than that, I'm doing all of my loads of homework from Thanksgiving break today. Fun stuff... Actually, I don't think it will be _too _bad. I have to read a lot of the Canterbury Tales, do an AP Bio lab and start reading the new material, and start writing my manual for DECA. Not as bad as I had thought it'd be, really. 

I rode Takavor yesterday and I am SO SORE. My knee felt pretty good in the beginning, I was able to two point some and everything! It still hurts to really stretch down into my heel but it's getting better. Once my knee started getting sore, I dropped my stirrups and let my leg hang a little more. I felt like a dressage rider! :lol: But my stomach muscles and legs are killing me from all that sitting trot stuff I did. It's a very satisfying sore though, to know that I'm finally riding again and getting back into shape. 

The end!


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 3, 2008*

I have _so much_ homework to do for Friday. My serious case of senioritis has set in ever since I got my acceptance and scholarship letter, so I am having a really difficult time getting motivated. I'll start in a little bit I guess...

Let's see, what else. I was going to ride yesterday, but I pretty much felt like I got hit by a bus after all of my no stirrup work and therapy, so that didn't happen. Today I had therapy again and that was fine. I'm going to be sore again, I mean still... Ugh one day I will be in shape again.

My dad is "thinking about" sending Cinco to Scottsdale now. I have a feeling he will which is AWESOME because I really think he has a great chance at winning the whole thing... So I'm crossing my fingers. 

Now to go try and do homework...
Fin!


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 5, 2008

*Friday! Freaking finallyyyy. This was hell week with homework and I still have a ton to do for this weekend but I'm going to forget about that for now. 

Today is 6 months since my knee surgery, whooo. It feels like longer, but whatevs. 

Um um um, other than that nothing interesting is happening.
Peace out homies.


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 7, 2008*

Rode the Lentard yesterday! He looks awesome, way better than I expected honestly. 









And then my baby is a freak child. He's going to Scottsdaleee! Where I will hopefully show him, that would be amazing. We'll see how he is though.








Half arab and half giraffe...

So then after the barn yesterday, I came home, fed the horses here and went to go babysit. I love money. Then while I was babysitting it iced and snowed so driving home was interesting, but I survived! I slept in this morning because I was beat.

Today I think I'm going to climb on Mylla. She hasn't been ridden in 2 years so we'll see how this goes. Probably work Vicki and ride Takavor too. Thennn I have a load of homework to do, ew.


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 13, 2008

*Oh thank god that week is over. Now just one week and two days of school until Christmas break!

I haven't done anything with my pons since last weekend because I've been crazy busy. I had my last PT appointment Thursday which is good, but my knee feels like **** because of the cold & rain/snow. Oh well, I may as well get used to it.

Party last night. Today I'm working horses and relaxing. Tomorrow babysitting and doing homework. Love liiiiife. :-|


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 17, 2008*

Getting so close to Christmas break!
Tomorrow I go to the King of Prussia mall for DECA districts. Friday there is a good chance we'll have a delay, if not off. Then weekend, then two days and breakkkkkk. 

So today I made four batches of horse cookies for our boarder's Christmas presents. The barn party is Saturday and I have so much to dooo. So far all of the horses have a stocking and one bundle with mint horse cookies and carrot horse cookies. Friday I'm making stuffed apples & carrots to put in the stockings and I'll probably throw in some peppermints and other little things too. I hope they like it, it's freaking taking me forever.


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 24, 2008*

Christmas Eve! With lots of ice, how fun.
Um let's see. Before break I had been super busy but now that I'm on break I have time to do stuff, yay. Today I did nothing, but that's fun sometimes too. 

Tonight was Christmas with my mom's side of the family. We had lots of delicious food. Presents so far:
-Sedu hair straightener 
-gift cards to Kohls and a book store
-gift card thingies to the movies
-pretty necklace

Yay.  

Tomorrow is presents with my family in the morning and then my dad's side of the family midday-ish. Then big dinner, yummo. 

Love Christmas. <3

Ice:


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 25, 2008*

Christmas! LOVE LOVE LOVE.

Okay so from the parental unit I got...

-_Tad Coffin Limited Edition Series Crosby Equilibrium_ = MAJOR LOVE.
-Brown tweed pea coat
-$25 gift card to Panera Bread 
-underwear!
-Vanilla Noir perfume and body wash (love this stuff)
-$50 gift card to the local tack shop
-Taylor Swift's new CD
-Alvernia sweatpants! 

And my sister got me the Darwin Awards book (hilarious) and a cute key chain.

I am so happies! I cannot freaking wait to ride in my new saddle, it is GORGEOUS.









Daddy's parents come in 20 minutes. <3


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

Daddy's parents presents included:
-$400  
-Ralph Lauren hooded sweater
-_Butterflies Dance in the Dark _by Beatrice MacNeil 
-Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 2 

Love!


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 26, 2008
*
Mild shopping trip this morning. Got a new purse, wallet, and scarf/glove set for my new coat. Thennn I went to Verizon and got my new phone! IT IS SO AMAZING.










Went to see Lenny and Cinco at Joe's today. Well, I didn't even go to Lenny's barn but I saw Cinco. He looks gorgeous, of course, and I'm getting very very excited for Scottsdale.


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*December 27, 2008*

I got my hair cut today! It's sooo short now. Before this it was nearly halfway down my back so biiig change.

First she cut off all of the unnecessary length...









Then she recolored my roots...









And now it is short!


















Close up of the highlights.









 Love it.


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

*January 1, 2009*

It is 2009! How craaazy is that, this year has gone so fast...

Nothing exciting is happening really. Last night I watched Bones and then went to bed because I am officially the biggest loser ever. Today I'm cleaning stalls and doing homework. Yayy?


----------

